# Fridge and Freezer not in use locks



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bolero 680fb 2008
Anyone know how to get hold of the small pieces of plastic that act as transit locks for my fridge freezer? They have gone missing 



See photo it is the same type, they go on latches on left of doors

TIA

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bump :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

SandJ, any more data, make and model of fridge and perhaps a close up of where the catches go. I have made metal ones for my Dometic as the plastic ones kept breaking, if similar I will photograph and post the photos, Alan.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> SandJ, any more data, make and model of fridge and perhaps a close up of where the catches go. I have made metal ones for my Dometic as the plastic ones kept breaking, if similar I will photograph and post the photos, Alan.


Thanks for the reply Alan,
The Bolero is in storage at the moment and I am not certain of make/type or able to take a photo.

Hopefully Ash or Andy from Swift will see this and reply.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I don't think we have these on ours.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*freezer transit lock*

Our fridge is the separate fridge freezer shown in the picture and the transit catch is on the bottom right hand side of the fridge door only, it does fold in under the door and is easily knocked out of its retainer. Surely Swift can supply you another one


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do not know what yours look like. If they are peg type use golfers Tee


dave p


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,I thought you had a "direct" line through to swift :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Gary


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

sersol said:


> Hi Steve,I thought you had a "direct" line through to swift :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gary


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gary, just because I defend Swift so much does not mean I am favoured in anyway different. They treat all customers fairly if it is in their capability.IMHO

I am more than willing to purchase the said items, if I can find them.

Thanks for comments received:
The small plastic pieces attach to top left (Fridge) and bottom left (Freezer) of doors and then hook onto the frame.
They are shaped like a number 8 layed on it's side and a piece inbetween.

TIA

Steve

Similar to shown


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I always thought these catches were used to keep the door *open* to air the fridge/freezer was not in use. Well that's what we use them for.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> I always thought these catches were used to keep the door *open* to air the fridge/freezer was not in use. Well that's what we use them for.


Thank you for pointing out that out, to be accurate it is for when not in use, the use of the words TRANSIT LOCK have been changed to avoid any further confusion. Although you may drive with them in the NOT in USE position as this stops the doors from flapping.

So could anyone point me in the direction of a pair of not in use fridge/freezer locks?

TIA

Steve


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Steve

Sorry if my post sounded as if I was 'nit picking' over the terminology, I didn't mean it to come out that way. I didn't actually address your request for information, but I would suggest you contact your dealer or even go direct to the manufacturer of the fridge (looks like a Thetford).

Ian from Suffolk


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ring Leisure Spares. They are the agents for many motorhome accessories- including Thetford and Dometic and will talk to you ( unlike many firms....)

They also have the expanded diagrams of various parts with part number lists on their site so you can find out the name and number of the bit.

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/#

G


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> Steve
> 
> Sorry if my post sounded as if I was 'nit picking' over the terminology, I didn't mean it to come out that way. I didn't actually address your request for information, but I would suggest you contact your dealer or even go direct to the manufacturer of the fridge (looks like a Thetford).
> 
> Ian from Suffolk


Ian

It was not taken that way at all, if you look I had pressed the THANK button as soon as I read it. I will be able to get make and model this week-end and then search.
Just thought someone may know specific location to buy. Also it is a bit of plastic that would cost pennies to make, wait for the cost :roll:

Thanks again

G

Thanks for that I will have a look, I am over Beverley way at week-end so may try Oleary's.

Steve


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Try the following
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/n180_ses_low_resolution.pdf
Storage strap V2 part number 626986-07

Regards
Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spares*

Steve

If you phone Thetford in Sheffield and ask for parts, the lady who works there will give you another number to call. This is a firm in Burton on Trent that sells spares to the public. I have had extra fridge shelves and other bits from them.

Thetford Sheffield - 0114 2738157

Another port of call might be Waudby's - www.waudbys.co.uk

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok I have found it, the part no that is:

Fridge Thetford 150 (does not say if SES or EES)

In this instance it is the same part, it is a:

Storage strap V2 (2X) 626986-07

Hope it helps future members.

Off to find them now

Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

"Gary, just because I defend Swift so much does not mean I am favoured in anyway different. They treat all customers fairly if it is in their capability.IMHO "
Don't worry Steve,only joking :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: .


----------

